# glibc-2.3.6-r4 y locales.build ó locale.gen (cerrado)

## LinuxBlues

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -vp glibc
> 
> [ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r4 [2.3.6-r3] USE="-build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened nls nptl nptlonly -profile" 16,174 kB

 

Pues eso, he visto que ha desaparecido la USE userlocales y eso entre releases no debería haber ocurrido, supongo, por lo que quería saber si alguien con más prisa que yo, ha actualizado ya y le ha generado todas las locales, como hace glibc por defecto o no... Si nadie se fijó en el proceso de compilación, agradeceré que no se responda a mi pregunta...Last edited by LinuxBlues on Tue Jun 20, 2006 1:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gringo

no sé si te he entenidido bien ... revisa esto por si acaso  :Wink: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Optimise_glibc#Locales

Yo si lo había visto antes de actualizar, creo que lo anunciaron en gentoo-dev tb.

saluetes

----------

## LinuxBlues

Había hecho desde siempre lo que mencionan en el wiki, sólo que en la release glibc-2.3.6-r4 ha desaparecido userlocales como parámetro USE, si te fijas en el emerge -vp que he puesto, y no me agrada en absoluto construir todas las locales de glibc como hace por defecto porque incrementa en más de media hora el proceso de compilación de glibc   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## aj2r

Todavía no lo he probado, pero parece que ahora no se usa /etc/locales.build y la USE, sino que usa /etc/locale.gen siempre, según el ebuild:

```

...

 # if the host locales.gen contains no entries, we'll install everything

                local locale_list="${ROOT}etc/locale.gen"

                if [[ -z $(locale-gen --list --config "${locale_list}") ]] ; then

                        ewarn "Generating all locales; edit /etc/locale.gen to save time/space"

                        locale_list="${ROOT}usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED"

                fi

                locale-gen --config "${locale_list}"

...

```

----------

## Ferdy

Más información en: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/37471

Con un poco de suerte, cuando se implemente el GLEP42 en portage, no sucederán estas confusiones...

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

Muchas gracias aj2r por consultar el ebuild de glibc, era algo que me daba extraordinaria pereza... Imagino que sabes porqué.

Ferdy mira que os sigo la pista. Pero si haceis estas cabronadas (siento la expresión Mr. Stolz, pero no se me ocurría otra mejor). El ejemplo está bastante claro, de cambiar USEs sin avisar, sin decir ni "mooo", uno empieza a sentirse cada vez más decepcionado con Gentoo. Es sólo mi opinión y la baso en la experiencia.

----------

## aj2r

Las líneas en locale.gen no son iguales a las de locales.build ¿verdad?

En locales.build tengo entre otras es_ES.UTF-8\UTF-8, en locale.gen ¿cómo sería? ¿es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8?

----------

## Ferdy

De ahí que sea necesario que se implemente el GLEP42 que va a votar el consejo la próxima vez que se tengan reunión.

Por otro lado, tenía entendido que la transición iba a ser 'smooth' pero parece que no... gran error.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

aj2r no, no lo son...

Estoy en ello, pero como la única forma de saberlo es tener instalado locale-gen, pues ni idea...

Editado: No, no ha servido de nada... Todos los putos locales.

¿alguien sabe de alguna forma de traducir "cabronada" perfectamente al inglés? Me gustaría mandarle un mail a vapier para expresarle lo que siento acerca de su gran logro............

Editado: enviado por IRC -> " are you able to translate the word "cabronada"? read it... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3392178.html and learn"

----------

## aj2r

Si es como he dicho  :Very Happy: 

Mi locale.gen

```

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES UTF-8

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES ISO-8859-1

```

Last edited by aj2r on Tue Jun 20, 2006 1:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> sólo que en la release glibc-2.3.6-r4 ha desaparecido userlocales como parámetro USE, si te fijas en el emerge -vp que he puesto

 

no has leido el enlace que te he puesto, verdad ?

Y si, coincido que este tipo de cambios deberían avisarse a bombo y platillo en algún lao !

saluetes

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no has leido el enlace que te he puesto, verdad ?

 

Ooops, empecé a leerlo y no seguí, dado que al principio sólo ponía cosas que ya sabía... pero explicaban lo del locale.gen al final, sí.

No me gusta jugar con glibc  :Evil or Very Mad:     Si hay alguien lo suficientemente atrevido que lo haga, pero no seré yo...

Por otro lado ejecuté el script incluído en el propio glibc con estos "agradables" resultados:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ./gen-locale.sh
> 
> Generating locale .: this might take a while...
> ...

 

Lo cual me echó más para atrás todavía... A propósito, nada de locale-gen, se llama gen-locale.sh como veis.

Estuve viendo la información que encontré al respecto, (gracias a ArchLinux por adelantarse a Gentoo):

http://www.archlinux.com.ar/2006/03/01/importante-cambio-de-locale-en-glibc-del-repo-testing/

Pero me dejó con más dudas, dado que si es_ES.UTF-8 se sustituye automáticamente por es_ES, ¿qué hacemos con ISO-8859-1?

Veo que aj2r ha optado por usar una codificación incorrecta para el mismo: es_es. Por cierto, /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED mencionado en el wiki no existe, sólo está /usr/share/i18n/locales donde es_es no aparece por ninguna parte...

Muchas gracias, Mr. vapier por crear todo este lío sin previo aviso. ¡Y nada menos que con glibc!

Mejor me callo, que luego podría arrepentirme de lo que iba a decir a continuación.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Tras varios intentos ha funcionado, al principio no es que generase todas las locales, sino sólo C y me dejó todo Gnome en inglés.

Pero al final he borrado locales.build y he dejado sólo locale.gen con los siguientes contenidos:

 *locale.gen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8
> 
> es_ES ISO-8859-1
> ...

 

y todo parece funcionar bien, además he quitado en_US que siempre había tenido hasta ahora, porque con C tenemos todo el inglés que hacía falta   :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Lo cual me echó más para atrás todavía... A propósito, nada de locale-gen, se llama gen-locale.sh como veis. 

 

Pues locale-gen si que existe.... no se qué habrás intentado hacer vaya...

 *Quote:*   

> Por cierto, /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED mencionado en el wiki no existe

 

Si existe.

----

Una cosa es que hagas una montaña de un grano de arena (y eso que el grano existe... porque no hay más que ver que todo el mundo está igual de confundido)... y otra que te inventes este tipo de cosas.

Por otro lado.. creo que tienes poco que enseñarle a vapier de estas cosas.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Si existe.

 

Efectivamente, sólo después de la actualización, no antes.

Ferdy yo no intento enseñar nada a nadie. El grano de arena es que estais haciendo las cosas como no se deben hacer; no sólo con glibc sino con Portage:

```
emerge -ep world | grep USE
```

 especialmente después de un --sync, ¿ehhhhhh?, ¿no era sólo un pretend?, ¿quién demonios ha pedido un verbose?

Estais haciendo las cosas mal y punto. Menos mal que no aspiro a ser un representante de usuarios http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/current.xml porque lo ibais a llevar claro macho.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Bah, quizá después de dominar Gentoo sólo le veo defectos, aparte de que pueda parecer normal o no, trataré de no meter tanta caña a partir de ahora, si no encuentro una distribución que satisfaga mis necesidades me veré en la obligación de hacer lo mismo que Larry o que Mr. drobbins. A fin de cuentas, Gentoo tampoco satisface mis necesidades.

/me shuts up

----------

## Ferdy

Veamos:

 *Quote:*   

> Efectivamente, sólo después de la actualización, no antes. 

 

¿y? En ningún momento se dice lo contrario. Sobre lo de locale-gen ¿qué decías?

 *Quote:*   

> El grano de arena es que estais haciendo las cosas como no se deben hacer; no sólo con glibc sino con Portage: 

 

Te muestra aquellas USE nuevas o que han cambiado, no te muestra el resto porque no pediste 'verbose'. ¿dónde está el problema?

 *Quote:*   

> Menos mal que no aspiro a ser un representante de usuarios http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/current.xml porque lo ibais a llevar claro macho.

 

Si, creo que lo iba a llevar yo muy claro porque fueras representante de los usuarios... estoy que tiemblo. El hecho de que lo fueras no te iba a dar más razón... tendrías la misma que ahora. Por otro lado, primero te tendrían que elegir.

Hay cosas que se hacen mal... claro... envía bugs y parches. Las críticas suelen apoyarse muy bien con parches que solucionen los problemas que se critican. Normalmente no eres el primero y único en saber que hay un problema, si existiera un método para arreglarlo, ya se le habría ocurrido a alguien, porque la gente que mantiene los paquetes sabe BASTANTE más que tu acerca de ellos. Es normal.

- ferdy

----------

## Ferdy

Yo no diría que dominas Gentoo... pero bueno. Por otro lado, ¿qué sugieres que hizo Daniel Robbins? Estoy interesado en saber qué *crees* (en oposición a *saber*) hizo y por qué.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Yo no diría que dominas Gentoo... pero bueno. Por otro lado, ¿qué sugieres que hizo Daniel Robbins? Estoy interesado en saber qué *crees* (en oposición a *saber*) hizo y por qué.
> 
> - ferdy

 

Más que tú.

----------

## Ferdy

¿Te refieres a lo de dominar Gentoo... o a lo de Daniel Robbins? Ahora si que me entró la curiosidad... y en parte la risa.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

"¡Vayase usted a la mierda! ¡A la mierda!" (Camilo José Cela)

Aunque no merezcas lo de usted...

Fue el creador de a lo que ahora dedicas tu tiempo, ¿te parece razonable ahora decir más que tú? Cuando seas capaz de crear algo parecido, vas y me diriges la palabra de nuevo.

Editado: ¡payaso!

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Fue el creador de a lo que ahora dedicas tu tiempo, ¿te parece razonable ahora decir más que tú? Cuando seas capaz de crear algo parecido, vas y me diriges la palabra de nuevo. 

 

¿Y qué tiene que ver esto con las razones por las que se fue? Por otro lado, Daniel Robbins puso la semilla... pero no es suyo todo el mérito... ni mucho menos.

- ferdy

----------

## Stolz

¡Por favor!. Hace 6 posts que el tema debería haber continuado por mensaje privado. Al final os voy a crear una sección/hilo dedicado solo a vuestras discusiones:

LinuxBlues vs. Ferdy (o viceversa) (no, no pinchéis que no es un enlace... aun)  :Razz: 

Así, cuando se os vaya de las manos algún hilo, hago un split del hilo original y un merge con vuestra sección. De esta forma dejamos el hilo original 'limpio' y los que se aburran pueden suscribirse al hilo para entretenerse un rato  :Laughing: 

Bromas a parte, creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que tendría que haberse anunciado de forma visible los nuevos cambios (¿tal vez un einfo con una URL donde expliquen los cambios?), no sigamos discutiendo. La información ya está en el foro y la forma de "migrar" está clara, dejémoslo ahí  :Smile: 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Ferdy

 *Mike Frysinger on gentoo-dev wrote:*   

> On Thursday 22 June 2006 09:11, Mivz wrote:
> 
> > > Now some few updates later, I get errors for missing locales.
> 
> > > But I have my LINGUAS configured right.
> ...

 

Así que parece que me equivoqué y el upgrade si es 'facil' y no requiere construir todas las locales... oh well... por lo demás... tampoco existe el granito que originó la montaña... je

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> no sigamos discutiendo. La información ya está en el foro y la forma de "migrar" está clara, dejémoslo ahí 

 

Cuando un tonto da en una linde, la linde se acaba y el tonto sigue (refrán español)

----------

## Ferdy

1) Stolz estaba equivocado, no estaba clara la forma de "migrar", si no que migrar es FACIL y NO presenta problemas.

2) Tu también estabas equivocado pero te cuesta admitirlo... esto no es nada nuevo de todos modos así que no esperaba nada distinto por tu parte.

3) No he intentado discutir, la información TAMPOCO estaba en el foro, así que la he puesto para futuras personas con dudas.

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

¿donde has puesto la información?

Gracias

PD: yo de momento no he tenido problemas  :Neutral: 

----------

## Ferdy

4 mensajes antes a este que estás leyendo.

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> 4 mensajes antes a este que estás leyendo.
> 
> - ferdy

 

Ya lo veo, gracias   :Cool: 

----------

